# REAR SEAT DELETE: who's interested?



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

My buddy and I are thinking about fabbing up a reasonably priced rear seat delete kit, if there's enough interest of course.

There would also be a few options as far as the kit went: storage, OEM look, and subwoofer enclosure. Yes, I know it's been done. However, I'm just wondering if there's enough interest to justify making a kit. I know I want one already lol. 

Kit would include harness mount bar. More details to come! Lemme know what your think!


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

*I am...*

I was planning on going the DIY route this summer but if the kit is even somewhat affordable I'm definitely in.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

*Interested!*

Interested! what would be the price tag on it? roughly...


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Interested! what would be the price tag on it? roughly...


still have to talk to James about which bar we're using because that'll be the bulk of the price, but no numbers quite yet. will update as soon as we get a bit more figured out. it won't be anything outrageous though like that OEM kit.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

do you have a mockup built?


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

sounds like something to keep an eye on! i'd have to see some pictures or something, but count me as interested.:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I would also be interested


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

interested as long as the price is right and shipping is reasonable


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Shipping would be the biggest problem. Not sure how much it would weigh. Once we fab up the test one for zig's car we can post pics and get some comments and concerns. Worse comes to worst we can just send out cardboard templates :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm down. Just make sure mine is empty so I can foam in a shotgun and an M4.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm down. Just make sure mine is empty so I can foam in a shotgun and an M4.


We'll make sure to cover yours in camouflage too :sly: :laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm down. Just make sure mine is empty so I can foam in a shotgun and an M4.


You SWAT man?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> We'll make sure to cover yours in camouflage too :sly: :laugh:


Nah, BLACK please



1.8 skeet skeet said:


> You SWAT man?


No, former military. I do security/close protection for people with more money than sense. Mobile escort jobs recently. People are getting ballsey lately. When/if the **** hits the fan, I'll be one of the last ones standing. I think a nice custom vault/seat delete would be the perfect solution:laugh:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm also interested once you make a mockup


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Any updates on a fab design? I just finished mine, and wanted to see if you guys where thinking along the same lines as how I designed mine...all I can say is you are two braves souls...after doing this to my car I really wouldnt want to do it more than once. I can post pics if you all want...also to the original poster...I can send you the measurements I used as well as total cost if it helps you guys out any.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

missed this before but i'd be interesed too. any idea on price ball park


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm down. Just make sure mine is empty so I can foam in a shotgun and an M4.


I really want a roll cage in the back of my car with a shutgun rack right in the rear window. It just seems like it would send a clear message to tailgaters- they wouldn't even need to be loaded- I hate guns.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> I really want a roll cage in the back of my car with a shutgun rack right in the rear window. It just seems like it would send a clear message to tailgaters- they wouldn't even need to be loaded- I hate guns.


Yeah, not much of a gun guy myself. They are just tools. Carry them for a living and you change your perspective.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

We haven't even started yet haha. We just wanted to see if anyone was interested so when we do ours we can make templates of everything and mass produce them. Zigs will be done first as soon as he gets his ass back in Reading


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> We haven't even started yet haha. We just wanted to see if anyone was interested so when we do ours we can make templates of everything and mass produce them. Zigs will be done first as soon as he gets his ass back in Reading


Haha that's great, I'm waiting to get my ass back up to Bethlehem this weekend so my friend and I can get mine started...


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

I used hardly any wood on mine, mostly all fiberglass and resin, with a resined piece of felt for the top. It was time consuming but worth it. Curious to see what you guys brain storm.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't plan on anything too fancy. The biggest problem would be finding good fabric to match oem


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

It's really not as hard as everyone is making it out to be. My friend has been working on building one in my TT and it really wasn't too bad. 

I decided that I wanted a sub, so we built a custom sub box for a slim subwoofer, and placed the floor right on top of it. Everything is completely level, and lines follows the lines of the trunk. It also still allows for access to the two pockets in the rear quarter panels. The one I built would work with the stock trunk mat, but I decided to build a one piece floor that fits over the spare tire. It's a bit harder to take out, especially with all the air ride equipment I have, but I think it looks much nicer.

After you make the first one, just make a template out of cardboard and you'll be able to crank out as many as you want, with the ability to customize a lot, as long as your skilled with power tools and wood (unless you plan to use fiberglass, but I have no idea how you could safely ship that).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You basically described my plan lol


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

interested too, depending on price

--------------
got a question, i took my rear seats out and noticed that where they "clic" onto, some one could fab a "strut bar/brace" looking thing, dont know if it would actually help but would sure look nice, just like the nissans 350z bace, thats where the seat belts hold onto so i thing that if its stiff enough it would help some.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup we plan on adding one


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Did this idea just die, or no one has posted in here in a while?


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Why pay, when it's free???*

I did it myself...in 20 minutes, with a grey piece of carpet and a minivan cargo net. Busted the bank at $8.00.

9 years ago.... within a half hour of owning the car.

subwoofer...not a freakin chance.

I've enjoyed not only the extra luggage space but the extra height going straight down to the floorpan.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just had mine done with a Motorsport theme in mind..








Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTguy30 said:


> Did this idea just die, or no one has posted in here in a while?


Steve disappeared off the face of the earth thats all


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*subject [optional]*

Anybody else have any pictures? I want to do my own but get an idea of how to do it


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

If it's not ridiculously expensive, I'd be totally in!


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

IN!!!! id really like to get a nice delete for a reasonable price. Id love to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just an idea, but it'd be kinda nice to match the same flooring material in the trunk.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

In a perfect world, where my hopes and dreams are always fulfilled, It would look very similar to this, Including the half cage. (Id like to someday get myself into some road courses.)


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine will look like that but have my air ride setup and one sub as well


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> It would look very similar to this, Including the half cage. (Id like to someday get myself into some road courses.)


Yeah, that's pretty hot, except you'd want to wear a helmet all the time to avoid splitting your skull open in a crash. Otherwise, the cage may as well extend on back to the rear of the car to increase effectiveness, but this seems like it's probably a street car (cage setup to keep cargo room, but odd considering the proximity of the top of the cage to the headrests.) Sorry for jacking the thread, the cage is more my interest over the seat delete, but it's nice as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

20v master said:


> Yeah, that's pretty hot, except you'd want to wear a helmet all the time to avoid splitting your skull open in a crash. Otherwise, the cage may as well extend on back to the rear of the car to increase effectiveness


I would agree :laugh:

Though I am a shorter dude, so my seat isnt that far back. 

SD Motorsports has both a 4 point bolt on and 6 point bolt on cage (full). Id actually consider having the 4 point custom fabbed to extend from the harness bar on down. 

To me, the rear seat delete would be just that. Not really looking to do anything fancy, Id just like to remove the seats lol. :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> SD Motorsports has both a 4 point bolt on and 6 point bolt on cage (full). Id actually consider having the 4 point custom fabbed to extend from the harness bar on down.


Yeah, for $1500 plus shipping, I'd just have a cage fabbed and welded in. I'm not a fan of bolt in cages.


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Get a price set up.*



warranty225cpe said:


> Nah, BLACK please
> 
> 
> 
> No, former military. I do security/close protection for people with more money than sense. Mobile escort jobs recently. People are getting ballsey lately. When/if the **** hits the fan, I'll be one of the last ones standing. I think a nice custom vault/seat delete would be the perfect solution:laugh:


I'd be interested. I haul boxes in mine once in a while for my job. This is my daily salesman's car. Fun Huh! 

So what shiot are you talking about. Couldn't be that there is a problem with our country now is there?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Is this still a live thread?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTguy30 said:


> Is this still a live thread?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


negative


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

That's a shame, this is something a lot of TT owners would be interested in...

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTguy30 said:


> That's a shame, this is something a lot of TT owners would be interested in...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


In a world of eBay parts and diy's no one will pay what they're worth unfortunately


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah for the price and ease of craftsmanship to DIY it's not worth the money people charge for one IMO.

My statement about ease is excluding your rsd build James lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> Yeah for the price and ease of craftsmanship to DIY it's not worth the money people charge for one IMO.
> 
> My statement about ease is excluding your rsd build James lol


Haha yeah mines kicking my ass currently. But even it is simple if I had all the tools and the car in the same garage....town....zip code....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

